# Violent Books



## ChaosCommander2020 (Aug 2, 2005)

Alrighty, I really like violent things (anyone who's read a fraction of my posts should know...). And, when it comes to the book world, I've only found a few violent books (Primely the Resident Evil novelizations). If anybody has any suggestions for a book to read, let me know please!

I'd prefer for people not to suggest war books, I'm not really into that type of thing. Instead offer things like a blood spilling action adventure or a head-tearing, blood-splattered horror. Thanks so much any and all that respond!!!


----------



## Ilyak1986 (Aug 2, 2005)

Ugh...please get out of the habit of liking all of that blood and stuff...I really don't think you'd like it if you actually saw it in person rather than in a detached movie or videogame.  I know I can't stomach seeing large amounts of it like when they show a surgery on TV or something, I just feel like I'm about to lose my lunch.

But if you really want violent books, go read Tom Clancy, or find a book called the 47 Ronin.  Plenty of violence there, including but not limited to seppukku, beheadings, and the like.  Or Homer's Illiad or Odyssey.  Plenty of bloody stuff there.


----------



## ChaosCommander2020 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hell no I wouldn't like it if I saw it for real, but I love it in all things fantasy. That's why I don't like war stories. They really happened. Catch my drift?


----------



## Ilyak1986 (Aug 2, 2005)

Well the mythology I'm not sure about, but 47 Ronin definitely DID happen.


----------



## Anarkos (Aug 3, 2005)

Try Richard Morgan's work, Altered Carbon especially.  Chuck Palahniuk also has some horrific/awesome violence.

But, basically, you should just start buying grindcore CDs.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Aug 3, 2005)

Try Michael Slade's novels--_Ghoul_ or any of the Special-X novels. The RCMP takes on some of the nastiest serial killers and psychos in the world. Gruesome but very well done.


----------



## Saponification (Aug 3, 2005)

Uh, I'm not too keen to give these recommendations, but I'd look in the direction of Bret Easton Ellis, Michael Marshall and Alex Garland.


----------



## ChaosCommander2020 (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow. There's alot more violenties (made up word) out there than I thought. I should see about some of these next time I go to book store.


----------



## Savant Deviance (Aug 4, 2005)

Try books published by the Black Library. It's basically a universe far, far in the future engulfed in bloodshed. I'd recommend Dan Abnett, he's one of the best author's under the BL.


----------



## Anguirus2005 (Mar 6, 2006)

Anything by Richard K. Morgan, Altered carbon, Broken Angels, Woken furries, Market forces, all awsome reads.


----------



## strangedaze (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not sure how much 'weirdness' you're into, but if you like splatterpunk, bizarre, uber-violent books and are willing to give small press books a try, check out:

Angel Dust Apocalypse by Jeremy Robert Johnson (http://www.jeremyrobertjohnson.com/)

Satan Burger and other book by Carlton Mellick III (www.avantpunk.com)

Mike Philbin writes some gruesome horror (www.mikephilbin.com)

There are a lot of good books at www.rawdogscreaming.com and www.eraserheadpress.com

as for non-small press, I agree with some of the other choices. American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis is extremely violent and fun for the whole family, Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk is violent, Exquisite Corpse by Poppy Z Brite, Zombie by Joyce Carol Oates, A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess, Craig Davidson's debut collection - Rust and Bone - has its moments, though it's not as extreme as the work I'm thinking you enjoy.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Mar 7, 2006)

Violent books....

Battle Royale by Koushun Takami is some 500 pages of teenage murder...

Any Carlton Mellick III book, as mention before will always take you by surprise...

Slaughtermatic by Steve Aylett reads imaginatively and sprinkles in some gore, if you can understand it...

and the Akira graphic novels are fantastic if you read comics.

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## strangedaze (Mar 7, 2006)

eiji - have you checked out www.mondobizarroforum.net?


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes I have - mainly for Aylett but Mellick'sgot interesting work as well.


----------



## kalibantre (Mar 8, 2006)

try checking out Dice MAn, I forget who the author is but that gets pretty violent.


----------



## Worlds (Mar 11, 2006)

I would definitely suggest American Psycho by Ellis. One of the most violent books I've vere read. There were times where I actually had to put the book down for a while because it just became way too much for me. Great book though. Also, Kung Fu High School By Ryan Gattis was a great book. I know it sounds like some sort of jr high book, but it was really good. Lotsa gory fighting and great action sequences. Fun read over all, just finished reading it a second time yesterday.


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2006)

If you want a violoent fantasy book, try Shade's Children by Garth Nix. This book just seems to fit in every catagory... 

Just wanted to let you know, there already is a violent storys post at
violent books


----------



## brockDXD (Apr 12, 2006)

graham masterton has some crazy stuff


----------



## Jaime Lannister (Apr 12, 2006)

*Song of ice and fire*

Nice, looks like I beat Dephere to this one.  Try A Game of Thrones by George RR Martin.  One of the most violent and dark fantasies to come around in a while, it's also a literary masterpiece.  The violence isn't gratutious but it's there in spades and actually effects characters you care about.  Definietly check out, impossible to be disappointed.


----------

